# 4g data usage?



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey all I plan on picking up a Gnex soon and this will be my first 4g phone under the new VZW data limits.

I just wanted to know how much of everyone's monthly limit they've been using up so far (as you can track this in ICS, correct?)
So how much of your data do you use up doing day-to-day things like; Email, web browsing(downloading attachments, ect), occasional youtube videos, streaming music (google music) on a moderate to heavy basis.
Also I'd like to hear from Netflix users, its not impossible I might watch an episode or two of a show on occasion, or even a movie.

Obviously I'd use wifi when available, especially with big bandwidth hogs like netflix.

I'm just curious to see how its going for everyone, and to help me decide which tier of data to sign into.

Thanks!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I've currently used 272MB since I got my phone just under 48 hours ago. I've been on Wifi most of the time, too. There's NO WAY I could be happy with tiered data! Sorry you're stuck with it.

Did you try the unlimited wifi hotspot plan trick to get unlimited data? If not, it might be worth it while it's still an option...


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input, yeah the current data caps aren't very high it kinda sucks.


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bump, anyone want to add to this? Im sorry if I missed another thread where this was discussed, I suck at using forum searches (im actually too lazy).


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's my usage. This is almost one month. I went from my thunderbolt to my galaxy nexus, both 4G phones.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Teksu (Aug 23, 2011)

last month with my Incredible i used 300Mb, but i'm in wifi all day at work and at home. there have been months that i have used more the 2GB, glad i'm grandfathered into unlimited


----------



## comnsens (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah me to. I checked first to see if i would be grandfathered in with unlimited and they said yes. I added a line to the family plan and switched the nexus to my number and put the original razor flip phone on that line and dropped the data for that phone since we wont be using it. Next year i will have 2 upgrades avaiable which i am hoping to get a quadcore phone.


----------



## knyghtryda (Sep 15, 2011)

I can tell you that with the GN streaming HD youtube you'll blow through any tiered plan in a hurry. I streamed about 45 minutes of video and that ate up almost a gig of data. Netflix HD will probably be the same deal, or worse. Tiered data is such a scam at this point. They sell these great phones with such a fat pipe and then say "oh, you can only use a tiny bit of it". I switched to verizon a few days before their unlimited plan was over just so that I could get unlimited LTE. I also had the benefit of still having both my parent's lines on verizon from years back, so I simply merged everything together and now have 3 upgradable lines for new phones and a unlimited data plan







Oh, and a 20% corporate discount


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm already a verizon customer, so should I get unlimited then? I'm not exactly sure how it works because im on a company plan with 12ish lines. I havent asked them how it would work yet, however I'm seeing a lot of people having success with the unlimited hotspot trick.


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

bawb3 said:


> I'm already a verizon customer, so should I get unlimited then? I'm not exactly sure how it works because im on a company plan with 12ish lines. I havent asked them how it would work yet, however I'm seeing a lot of people having success with the unlimited hotspot trick.


Well back when they first came out with LTE they had unlimited plans you could either begin a new contract or add 4G and get grandfathered into unlimited but if you haven't switched to 4G yet then its too late for unlimited.
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

i used about 2.7GB in a week but thats after 7-8 data wipes from custom rom installations all with in a 4 day period(i finally settled on BB 4.0.3) so id imagine its much higher than that, id say at leat 3GB at least, but i stream HQ pandora while in my car everyday so i might be an extra heavy user

EDIT
i have used more than 5GB according to the myverizon app as of today


----------



## Tidbits (Aug 1, 2011)

scottpole said:


> Well back when they first came out with LTE they had unlimited plans you could either begin a new contract or add 4G and get grandfathered into unlimited but if you haven't switched to 4G yet then its too late for unlimited.
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


If you are ALREADY on an unlimited plan whether 3G or 4G you will be grandfathered. You won't be grandfathered if you are coming from a basic phone or feature phone.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I used 500MB just yesterday. No Netflix or Pandora. Thank Buddha for unlimited data.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

i think tiered data users will die when they see their overages bill(unless they set the mobile data limit to what ever their cap is)


----------



## kk4df (Jul 2, 2011)

I've used 1.5GB since I got the GN on the 15th. Just don't bring your whole Google Music to your phone for offline playing the first month.









Make sure you get 4GB for the 2GB price.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

we haven't blown through even half a month and people's data usage is already high. I suspect that some of it is because it is a new phone and people are playing with it more than usual. i myself have already used over 300MB. I'm a medium to light user plus I try to use wifi whenever possible. 
anyway, you can use the My Verizon app to keep an eye on your data usage and set a limit within ICS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## isawu (Dec 24, 2011)

I have had my GN for a week now and have used 500mb of data... Its a new toy / productivity tool. Email, app exploring, ROM's, Music, etc...On wifi at home. At work they have wifi available don't use it (never know whos watching your data activity?) Fortunate enough to be on Unlimited data plan.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

First do not trust the built in data counter on the nexus! If you flash roms or heavy customizer it will reset. The only true data counter is the my Verizon app as u can see I'm barely two weeks into my plan I'm at 8gb. Videos streaming flashing eat data.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

from dec14-25 ive used 1gb of data. and 670mb (67%) were from speed tests.


----------



## crashspeeder (Nov 19, 2011)

I've gone through ~4GB since the phone came out. I foresee this getting to a little under 10GB by the next billing period.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

